# Revell '65 Chevele Z/17 396



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Herreis my Chevelle


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

My first love was a 65 malibu. homely car. Mine was a 283 2 barrel powerglide sedan. I bought it for $400 in 1975 and sold it for $1,500 in 1978. Never did that again with a car...


----------

